
By hosting publishers' content directly, Google plans to eliminate websites - ForHackernews
https://www.salon.com/2016/05/01/googles_new_media_apocalypse_how_the_search_giant_wants_to_accelerate_the_end_of_the_age_of_websites/
======
roddux
This is referring to Google's Accelerated Mobile Pages project[0] which is
basically HTML extended with bits designed for mobile.

An interesting project, despite the sky-is-falling tone of this report. I do
share the concerns raised about walled-garden news outlets, though.

* [https://www.ampproject.org/docs/get_started/about-amp.html](https://www.ampproject.org/docs/get_started/about-amp.html)

------
pc2g4d
All I know is the mobile browser version of the Google News experience now
sucks. All links open internally. No more opening links in other tabs. It's
disrupted my habit of opening a tab for all the interesting headlines and then
reading, reading, reading.

